# bip horaire....je l'avais,je ne le retrouve plus



## yabr (19 Janvier 2021)

bonjour avant de passer sur watchos 7 j'avais reussi a programmer un bip horaire(enfin plutot une vibration) et j'aimais bien  !
depuis mon passage a wos7 je ne retrouve plus la manip que j'avais utilisée...
sons et vibration--> alertes tactiles --->  
quelqu'un aurait une idée
merci


----------



## Jura39 (19 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour,
Il faut aller dans 
Réglages --> Horloge


----------



## yabr (19 Janvier 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Il faut aller dans
> Réglages --> Horloge


merci,je l'ai pourtant fait...il faut mettre sons oiseaux??)


----------



## Tamoute (2 Février 2021)

Bonjour,
J'ai testé, c'est sympa, mais par contre, ça le fait la nuit aussi, pas top :-(
vous savez si il y a une astuce pour le faire que la journée ?

++


----------



## radioman (2 Février 2021)

il n'y aurait pas -comme sur iPhone- un réglage "ne pas déranger" où tu peux paramétrer tout un tas de choses ?


----------



## Tamoute (2 Février 2021)

radioman a dit:


> il n'y aurait pas -comme sur iPhone- un réglage "ne pas déranger" où tu peux paramétrer tout un tas de choses ?


je n'ai pas trouvé cette fonction, je ne pense que ce soit faisable


----------

